# Aqueon QuietFlow Internal filter?



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone have experience with this one? I can't seem to find any reviews on the internal one.. I have it set up in my tank now. I bought it because it was adjustable.. It's also compact. I have two filters running in one tank for my fishless cycles so I don't have to cycle 4 tanks at a time.

My other filter causes a lot of disruption at the surface of the water and this one doesn't seem to cause any disruption at all. It's fully submersible, small, adjustable.. I was just wondering if anyone else has ever used it? What do you think of it?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Similar to a duetto 50 filter*

The impeller on my duetto filter snapped from hair algae. 

TOM Aquarium Mini filter is similar but it comes with a spray bar. 

Depending the type of betta you have, their fins can get pulled in, so you'll have to wrap the intake with some sort of mesh which reduces the effectiveness of the filter. 

I'm not a fan of the filters that are designed to be mounted INSIDE a tank. 

They're designed for SMALLER tanks and the body filter itself takes up what little tank space that's left. 

Totally up to you.


The solution for minimizing the surface disruption for most filter has been covered dozens of times in the past month.

Check the baffling type topics.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

The Aqueon is for a four gallon tank, I have a Tetra internal filter for a ten gallon I will be using for a sorority. That one causes more surface disruption but females have shorter fins. I will baffle it if needed. I have Tetra internal filters for my two five gallon tanks but they came in a kit and have an adjustable flow unlike this Tetra internal filter.. I'm not sure why the ones that came with the kits are adjustable and this one is not.. lol.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Those Tetra internal filters WORK, but I just don't like the design. I have the TURTLE version of that Tetra filter that comes in swamp green. 

I think the older Tetra tanks sets came with HOB Tetra Whisper Power filters, but now, they changed it to the internal Tetras instead because there's less parts that can break. 

Also most people buy "Tank Starter Kits" to save money. Often times companies toss in cheaper filters with NO OPTIONS like water flow control and you the customer will figure it out sooner or later during maintenance.

Then you have to decide if you want to "modify" the filter yourself, or upgrade to a slightly better filter with that "water flow adjustment" option already built in. Usually those slightly better filters cost an extra $5-$7.


Be careful when you open & close that Aqueon Internal. If it's anything like the other I-Filters I've messed with, parts are easy to snap off.


----------

